# which transmissions fit?



## whitey_b (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a '98 A6 Q, 2.8l 30v. It's an auto with tiptronic trans. 

For the past few months it's been slipping...mainly on the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts so I replaced the fluid/filter which made things tons better. Monday I went to pull onto the road and it sat for a second and then slammed into 1st. It's not as bad as it was before but it's starting to slip the shifts again. So in preparation for a possible rebuild/new trans...what fits?

A6 - A4 - Passat - which models and what years?


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

all of the transmissions would work a4 A6 and passat share the drivetrain layout, but if it was only fwd passat you would not have AWD, but if it was a 4-motion you would have to work out which driveshaft would fit.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure all transmissions would indeed work. I recently had to hunt down a tranny for a 01 a6 2.8 and found out that Audi made 3 or 4 different tip trannys, they all have a 3 letter code, mine was EKD.
I think you'll need to replace your trans with the same code trans. 
I am may be wrong, this was just the route I was told to take when searching for a trans.


----------

